# "Bestes" Dateisystem bei häufigen Stromausfällen?

## slick

Ein Freund wohnt in einer Gegend (außerhalb Deutschland) in denen es häufig und unerwartet zu Stromausfällen kommt. Es hat kein Laptop welcher das abfangen könnte. Welches Linux-Dateisystem wäre die beste Wahl, was gute Performance bei guter Sicherheit bietet und sollte er besser auf den Einsatz von (Software-) Raids verzichten oder sind die recht "stabil"? Hab ihr Vorschläge/Ideen? Lösung USV ist bekannt, scheidet aber wohl aus Kostengründen aus.

----------

## 69719

Solch ein Thema gab es schon einmal.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-751121-highlight-sync.html

----------

## schachti

 *slick wrote:*   

> Lösung USV ist bekannt, scheidet aber wohl aus Kostengründen aus.

 

Gibt's aber schon für unter 50 Euro (keine Ahnung, was die taugen): http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gehups&sort=p.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

wenn dich nicht stört, wenn das dateisystem ständig am schreiben ist:

reiserfs mit commit=30 (maximal 30 sekunden or sogar niedriger,)

 dann wird geschrieben, musst halt schauen, dass die dirty settings auch möglichst niedrig sind:

dirty_background_bytes 

dirty_background_ratio  

dirty_bytes                

dirty_expire_centisecs 

dirty_ratio                

dirty_writeback_centisecs

wenn reiser4, dann mit 

tmgr.atom_max_age=N

	Atoms older than N seconds will be forced to commit. N is decimal.

	Default is 600.

tmgr.atom_max_age=30 (oder niedriger) 

reiser4 scheint soweit am robustesten zu sein, das überlebt sogar diverse hardlocks auf verschlüsselten partitionen, etc. (die hardlocks haben schon öfters xfs geshreddert, ext3 wohl auch, ext4 weiß ich noch nicht - das scheint auch recht performant und stabil zu sein, jedoch noch etwas buggy bzw. unerprobt)

----------

## schachti

Zumindest Reiser3 ist mir nach einem Stromausfall durch ein defektes Netzteil schonmal komplett abgeraucht, ebenso XFS. Zu Reiser4 kann ich nichts sagen, ext3 mit entsprechenden mount-Optionen hat sich bei mir als extrem robust herausgestellt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Eventuell mal btrfs antesten. Hat ja copy on write, d.h., alte Versionen bleiben bestehen und es wird eine komplett neue Datei geschrieben, ohne die alte zu löschen. Damit wäre bei einem Stromausfall höchstens die aktuell bearbeitete Datei weg, die Vorgängerversion ist aber unberührt.

@kernelOfTruth: Warum ist ext4 buggy? Das Problem war, das einige Entwickler davon ausgegangen sind, dass die Standardmount Option für ext3 die einzig existierende ist. xfs hat das gleiche Verhalten. Und der Kernel ist inzwischen dahingehend geändert worden, dass dieses Problem nicht mehr auftritt, weil vor jeder Metaoperation wird automatisch ein fsync() gemacht wird.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Eventuell mal btrfs antesten. Hat ja copy on write, d.h., alte Versionen bleiben bestehen und es wird eine komplett neue Datei geschrieben, ohne die alte zu löschen. Damit wäre bei einem Stromausfall höchstens die aktuell bearbeitete Datei weg, die Vorgängerversion ist aber unberührt.
> 
> @kernelOfTruth: Warum ist ext4 buggy? Das Problem war, das einige Entwickler davon ausgegangen sind, dass die Standardmount Option für ext3 die einzig existierende ist. xfs hat das gleiche Verhalten. Und der Kernel ist inzwischen dahingehend geändert worden, dass dieses Problem nicht mehr auftritt, weil vor jeder Metaoperation wird automatisch ein fsync() gemacht wird.

 

erst im März gab es eine Welle an Data corruption or Data loss Meldungen bei lkml und launchpad was nicht gerade einen vertrauenerweckenden Eindruck macht,

diese Probleme scheinen behoben zu sein, aber ausschließlich auf ext4 würd ich momentan noch nicht setzen (es läuft aber momentan recht rund auf / bei mir)

ab und zu tauchen immer noch Meldungen über Datenverlust auf ...

btrfs hat ein unfertiges Dateisystemformat und einen Bug mit Partitionen, die zu voll werden ...

andernfalls ist es schon recht fortgeschritten ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Zu den Berichten über Datenverluste kann ich nur sagen, dass die mir bekannten alle mit dem RC von Ubuntu 9.04 produziert wurden. Und Ubuntu 9.04 hat bei mir in der Frühversion auch mit ext3 Datenverluste produziert. Und dann wurde das von einer Leienpresse ohne Ahnung hochgepusht, besonders Heise muss man da mal an erster Stelle nennen (kaputtoptimiert), Die Probleme mit dem Datenverlust sind analysiert und der Kernel ist so angepasst worden, dass das nicht mehr auftritt.xfs hatte dieses "Problem" übrigens schon immer, ohne das was gemacht wurde.  ext4 rennt bei mir wie Sau.... Aber das ist jetzt off topic....

Na klar ist btrfs noch nicht fertig, muss man halt abwägen, welches Risiko man möchte, das durch Stromausfall oder dass durch FS-Probleme. Aber es hat das Feature, um das Problem zu lösen.

----------

